# Tap a Draft Homebrew dispenser



## bryano (Mar 7, 2010)

Has anyone ever used one? For those of us who don't have room for a kegerator. 
http://s413.photobucket.com/albums/pp216/retworm/booze/?action=view&current=hopjack001.flv


----------



## NSwiner (Mar 8, 2010)

Is the container glass or plastic ?


----------



## drizztkun (Mar 8, 2010)

i dont like the idea of keeping my fridge open this long, specially if im going to pour 3 or 4 glass in a row


----------



## bryano (Mar 8, 2010)

It's plastic. Being plastic did concern me a little but it seems to be ok... no leakage. Definetly easier than bottling though.


----------



## NSwiner (Mar 8, 2010)

I was wondering if it gave the beer an off taste because the plastic bottles DH bought gave his beer a bad taste but the ones in glass bottles were great .


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2010)

They are PET bottles just like a huge soda bottle. I bought my friend this set up for Christmas and it works awesome as Ive been over his house for a few beers since then. the system works great and he even force carbed a beer using this set up, it just took a few more co2 cartridges this way but it worked fine. he was in a rush to try it out as you have to bottle condition them normally.


----------



## bryano (Mar 8, 2010)

This is my first time using these and I'm wondering how many batches they last for. How do you know when they can't handle the pressure anymore? When they blow up in the fridge.
I'm gonna explore some glass jugs that will take the tap


----------



## Wade E (Mar 9, 2010)

I dont think your going to find glass jugs with that size mouth. Ive read around 8 batches but I also find that to be bull crap. Id bet they will last much longer then that and they areb=nt that expensive to buy new ones.


----------



## Brewdog (Sep 13, 2010)

I have had a kit for about a year now and I have not looked back. I have brewed and bottled for 30 years and now it is so easy.

I am thinking of adapting one tap to be able to inject air to dispense. I will have to modify the regulator on one side.

How? I would carb the beer well and fridge for a day. I have a cartridge with a Shroder valve fitted. The idea being to use it at a party for instance when it will all be consumed and there will be no possibility of oxydation.

I have found that by carbinating the brew real well and getting it real cold for a couple of days. By removing the cap and fit the tap quickly the one cartridge does the trick. If the taps were cheap then all you would have to do is seal with a tap whilst carbing up.

Still it is quick cheap and does not take up much fridge space. I bought some Cream cartridges but I do not think I will need them. The foam is just right.

I do have one problem---Thirsty neighbours 

Terry


----------

